# Key Post: Can't get onto internet on wireless network



## Hunterswood (14 Feb 2005)

Hi all,

I bought [broken link removed] router from Komplett a short while ago. Just got NTL broadband installed and attempted on friday to set up a wireless network.

I have a laptop and so set up and configured the router through my laptop, using it as the wired pc.
All was fine and with modem, router and laptop all cabled together I was successfully able to connect to the net.
I then unplugged the modem and router from my laptop and attempted to connect to the wireless network. Again...this was successful. No prblems in connecting to the network. 

However, I couldn't access the internet wirelessly. Anyone any ideas? The first part was really easy but now I'm totally lost.


----------



## sueellen (14 Feb 2005)

*Re: Can't get onto internet on wireless network*


----------



## Hunterswood (14 Feb 2005)

*Re: Can't get onto internet on wireless network*

Thanks sueellen. I read that thread...but my question is possibly more specific to my own problem (I think!).


----------



## penang (14 Feb 2005)

*Re: Can't get onto internet on wireless network*

have you checked your browser settings?  Usually you should use the LAN connection making sure that the wireless network card is configured properly for TCP/IP on you laptop.

Mine is set to never dial a connection and always use the default ( Lan) connection.  Make sure your LAN connection automatically detects settings.

P


----------



## Hunterswood (14 Feb 2005)

*Re: Can't get onto internet on wireless network*

Yeah...that's all setup okay, I think. I can connect fine if the wireless networ is disabled and my modem is plugged directly into the laptop.

The wired configuration was successful...in that I was able to connect to the modem via the router when all three were connected. The problem then only arises when I plug everything out of the laptop and connect wirelessly.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Can't get onto internet on wireless network*

Can you reach the router config wirelessly?


----------



## darraghdog (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Can't get onto internet on wireless network*

Do you get a message saying that no wireless connection is available ? Or does it just say nothing about the wireless connection on your PC ?

I spent two days on this problem and then just pressed Fn + F2, and then the wireless came up...


----------



## darraghdog (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Can't get onto internet on wireless network*

p.s. I got to do this set up in a few days when my router gets delivered... let me know how it goes


----------



## sluice44 (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Can't get onto internet on wireless network*

On my wireless router, you can tell it to only accept certain MAC addresses.  Did you turn this feature on by accident?


----------



## car (15 Feb 2005)

*wireless*

couple of things to check.  Open a dos prompt by clicking > start > run > type "cmd" and press enter.
type ipconfig and see if you have an ip address.  If youre on your home network you should have an ip of 192.168.1.XXX   if you dont (or even if you do) try this, type
>ipconfig /release
and then
>ipconfig /renew

then try your internet connection again.  If you still cant get on and you DO have an IP address as above then it sounds like a proxy problem or a router config problem.
1, open your network settings for your lan and make sure youre not using a proxy server.
2, check the config of your router, can you get on to the www if youre connected via a cable?


----------



## Hunterswood (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: wireless*

Ok guys. To answer your questions...didn't specify a specific MAC address.
I can connect to the wireless network fine. When I do an ipconfig I get (while wireless network is enabled) 192.xxx.etc...

There's no proxy server in use that I'm aware of. 

There's nothing wrong with connecting to the network or bringing up the router config page.

The problem it appears, after looking at it again last night, is the ISP gateway. The router isn't seeing it. The NTL modem and router are cabled together.

Here's the status of the router...

*************************************
Status and Logs  
 Status   Usage   Logs    

General Information 
3C number 3CRWE554G72T/3CRWE554G72TU 
Software version V1.00.08 
Boot loader version V1.00.00 
Wireless version V1.0.1.0 
Hardware version 01 
Serial Number MURA49B9E6B2E 

Access From the Internet 
Discard PING from the internet side  Yes 
Firewall Switched On  Yes 

Internet Settings 
PPP over Ethernet Enabled No 
Internet IP Address 0.0.0.0 Dynamic IP 
Subnet Mask 0.0.0.0   
ISP Gateway Address 0.0.0.0 Disconnected 
DNS 0.0.0.0 ; 0.0.0.0   
Remaining Lease Time   Requesting 
MAC Address 00-0F-CB-9E-6B-2F   

LAN Settings 
LAN IP Address 192.168.1.1 
LAN Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 
Router's DHCP Server Enabled 
DHCP Range 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.254 
LAN Port MAC Address 00-0F-CB-9E-6B-2E 

Wireless Settings 
Wireless Networking Enabled Yes 
Channel 11 
Service Area Name/SSID 3Com 
WPA Encryption Disabled 
WEP Encryption Disabled 
Wireless MAC Address 00-0F-CB-9E-6B-2E 

Hardware Status 
Port Speed Duplex 
Cable / DSL Port 100 Full Duplex 
LAN Port #1 No Link No Link 
LAN Port #2 No Link No Link 
LAN Port #3 No Link No Link 
LAN Port #4 No Link No Link 
*************************************

At the moment in the "Internet settings" section, it's set up to obtain an ip automatically...but I think this might be wrong? And the "Clone Mac address" section is using the routers mac address.
Should I be using PPPoE for ip allocation? It says for DSL only? I'm a bit crap when it comes to stuff like this. 
Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## car (15 Feb 2005)

*..*

obtain an ip automatically is ok for your internet settings, if yours is the only pc using the router you should have an IP of 192.168.1.100 on your lan and the router then takes the dynamic IP assigned to you by NTL.  

can you try switching off the firewall on the router and see if thats interfering with it?

did you check to see if you have web access when using a cable with the modem? if so then you'll know its a wireless problem.


----------



## Hunterswood (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

Yeah...it's definitely a wireless issue alright. Internet access is fine just through the modem. Actually, after posting this on Boards I think it might be a an issue with the NTL modem whereby it automatically looks for the NIC in the laptop and releases its ip only...ignoring the router. 

www.boards.ie/vbulletin/s...p?t=225961

I'm going to try smccarrick's solution tonight.


----------



## car (15 Feb 2005)

*..*

hmmm worth a try i suppose but I didnt encounter the behaviour mccarrick posts.  I have ntl cable broadband with a linksys wireless router.  Had been working away for months with it on cable, got the router just after xmas, plugged in and had it working in 5 minutes without it having to release any addresses.   If what hes saying is true the ntl modem wouldnt have picked up the mac address of my router.
Also,when accessing the www via cable, is the cable coming from the 3 com router after going through the ntl box? that would further dispove the theory.  (not trying to knock his suggestion, i just cant see how its true based on my experience) 
One other thing he notes that I did too, and it that could be key, was to set it up intially without any security and then build your level up from there.
Post back anyway, always interested to see probs i may encounter myself.


----------



## EAMONN66 (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

can you open up the router config  pages from within ie
192.168.1.1 using either the wired or wireless connections. if so, you can see the routers wan and lan status and whether it sees your wireless card. i would also make sure that all wep stuff is disabled on the router and the wireless card at least until you get it up and running.


----------



## Hunterswood (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

Thanks a lot guys for all the advice. I'll definitely post back my experience tonight  

I have no security enabled right now. Wep is off. So it's an unsecured network I'm connecting to.

And...yes, I can connect to 192.168.1.1 through my browser when wirelessly connected. The status I get is listed a few posts back. The problem appears to be the isp gateway...I think.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

The NTL modem will just stick with the MAC address of the first ethernet device it detects when it powers up. This isn't a once off setting that exists for the life time of the device; it is a setting which is refreshed with every power-down/power-up cycle.

So power off the router and the NTL modem. Then power up the modem and wait for it to settle (about 20 secs). Then connect the WAN port on your router to the ethernet port on your NTL modem.

See how things are then.

_(P.S. Also try pinging the NTL modem (192.168.100.1) to see that you're getting past the router.)_


----------



## Hunterswood (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

father...you're dead right. That's what smccarrick was saying on Boards too. That's how I fixed it in the end. Then I turned on WEP encryption and it all went pear-shaped   Fixed it all in the end...am I right in saying that WEP encryption is only for wired encryption and WPA for wireless? It appears as a secured network now and all is well.


----------



## car (16 Feb 2005)

*security*

Glad to see you got it fixed.  As to your question on wep and wpa, you _can_ use both protocols on wireless

From MS...

Wired Equivalent Privacy (WEP)

The Wired Equivalent Privacy (WEP) protocol encrypts data before it is transmitted across a wireless network. Only devices that have a valid WEP key can decrypt the data. 

Wi-Fi Protected Access (WPA)

WPA is an implementation that is based on a subset of the IEEE 802.11i standard. WPA, when used with the Temporal Key Integrity Protocol and the Michael Message Integrity Check (MIC) algorithm, provides enhanced security for wireless networks.

To use WPA on your device: 

Your wireless network must support WPA. The access points must be configured for WPA. 
Your wireless cards must support WPA. You may need to upgrade your wireless card drivers.


----------



## Hunterswood (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: security*

Hi car,

I don't know much about encryption...but I just enabled WPA and it now appears as a secured network. Just had to provide a decent password for the security.

When I enabled WEP encryption the wireless network immediately dropped off and gave my laptop an ip of 169...instead of 192...I tried this twice and same result each time. Couldn't get onto network as soon as I enabled it. It's a brand new laptop so I assume it has the necessary WPA software installed in the NIC. Seems to work anyway. I presume it's very hard to hack this? I'm only slightly paranoid about this as there appears to be at least 7 wireless netwrks in my vicinity and you never know who might try to hack in!! It's unlikely but I'd like to be sure all the same.

Another question. I have ZoneAlarm and avg running. Should I still turn on the router firewall? Is it necessary or just good practice anyway?


----------



## car (16 Feb 2005)

*..*

hi H,
Couple of things.  I have an option on my router to not broadcast the router name, that way if anyone searches, they wont see it.  Of course, you know its there.  

I read up on the hacking a secure wireless network before i got mine and the opinion is it can be done.  however, someone would have to sit outside your house for days on end with a packet sniffer, decoding software and some sort of algorithm checker to see if theres any pattern in the messages youre sending. They then work out your security keys from megabytes of logs.  They then have to hope you dont change your encryption keys.  Youd have to ask yourself would anyone be bothered, if you think they would be I wouldnt get a wireless NW.   Google for hacking wireless network to read more.

While security isnt my strong point, I too had ZA and AVG running but have stopped ZA and left the router firewall on.  I think the principle is that hackers get in via an I.P address, NTL assigns you a dynamic IP, but your router takes that one and then assigns you your 192.168.X.X IP and so the hackers cant see you.  (hope Im right on that and it doesnt come back to haunt me)
Leave AVG running tho. (at least the anti virus bit of it, theres a firewall in there too)

Also, if youre trying to set up a home network, running ZA can cause problems with the clients seeing each other. Got caught on that and it was the main reason I turned it off.

You know if you turn on WEP, that WEP keys are generated on the router? you then have to use one of these on your client else you wont be able to connect to the network.  If youre using WPA you should be alright tho.

hth...


----------



## Hunterswood (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

Thanks a lot car. Very useful info. Now I understand why WEP wasn't working!

Right now my wireless network is just me and my laptop. It just gives me the ability to roam about the house. So no problems as of yet with ZA but I might turn it off when more computers come into the network (as they will in the future).

I knew that you could turn off broadcasting, but forgot. I'll do that too. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

*I have an option on my router to not broadcast the router name, that way if anyone searches, they wont see it. Of course, you know its there.*

Actually that's not quite true. Switching off network name (_SSID_) broadcasting does not necessarily switch it off in all cases. See FAQ 2.3.5 . In addition switching it off will mean that _Windows XP_ host using the _Windows Zero Config_ service for wireless networking will not see the network unless you switch to vendo specific utilities to manage connectivity etc. See here.

When I set up wireless routers/_Access Points_ I tend to 
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Change the default _SSID_</li><li>Disable _SSID_ broadcast if it doesn't cause problems for hosts (as above)</li><li>Change the default administrator password on the device</li><li>Enable _WPA/PSK_ or, failing that, 128bit _WEP_.</li><li>Enable _MAC_ address filtering to lock out all but known hosts.</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->


----------



## car (12 Mar 2005)

*wireless*

*Switching off network name (SSID) broadcasting does not necessarily switch it off in all cases*  Agreed, but it does stop your average next door neighbour picking it up.  I should have made that clear.  if someone is determined to hack your network, they'll eventually do it, its just up to the user to make it as hard as possible.   
I subscribed to these rules when setting up my wireless n/w.  I initially did set up the MAC table but removed when got peed off changing it when a couple of friends came round for some gaming


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2005)

*Re: wireless*

Good list of wireless security tips. _MAC_ address filtering can be a hassle but that's part and parcel of security - it often militates against ease of use (even by legitimate users) and bypassing it because of this can simply create a weak link in the chain. No access point that I've come across has had the ability to configure groups of _MAC_ addresses and selectively enable access by these on an ad-hoc basis as oposed to having to enter them each time. That would be handy for your sort of ad-hoc changing setup.


----------

